# Owls



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Decided to go for a walk in the woods today and didn't have to go far to see some interesting stuff. 











After seeing the above bird, I couldn't help but notice something strange looking poking out of the top of this nest. The nest is about 200 yards from my back door and last year a cooper hawk nested in it. This should be a fun spring/summer for my chickens and cat.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

That is awesome. I used to have one that lived close to me. He kept the red squirrels in check!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Cool... In my city neighborhood I can hear em, I just cannot see em. We've got great horned and screech owls, as well as cooper hawks. 

I've seen the hawks numerous times, but I can only hear the owls. They are a bit more stealthy than any hawk could be.

Great photos and keep us updated. I hope your morel cat doesn't become a victim.....that would be a tragedy!


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

This guy/gal was in my mothers yard tonight. Said she thought the dog brought it up, but after calling it in, she went back out and it was gone. Looks to have a bad wing from photo though. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Went for a walk again today (forgot the camera) and the male was sitting in the exact same tree and the female was still sitting on the nest. She was looking over the edge of the nest right at me but didn't fly off.

The last couple of nights I've stepped outside and I can hear a bunch of who who who-ing going on over by the nest area.

Next walk I'll take the camera and hopefully get more pics.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

So the nest is about 200 yards from the back door like I said earlier. Thinking about my cat and chicken's, I didn't really think about the fact it's right by my pond and wood duck house.

Just found this next to my pond.


----------



## rockandtroll (May 2, 2010)

Wow, that's an intense pic Hypox. You have some serious nature happening around your place.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

rockandtroll said:


> Wow, that's an intense pic Hypox. You have some serious nature happening around your place.


I checked that duck today and it has been picked clean. The carcass is still sitting there though. I'm assuming a raccoon or something will drag it off? If not, I guess I will have to chuck it in the woods or something.


----------



## rockandtroll (May 2, 2010)

hypox said:


> I checked that duck today and it has been picked clean. The carcass is still sitting there though. I'm assuming a raccoon or something will drag it off? If not, I guess I will have to chuck it in the woods or something.


That kill looks so fresh I have to wonder if you scared the predator off upon your approach ?


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

rockandtroll said:


> That kill looks so fresh I have to wonder if you scared the predator off upon your approach ?


I wondered the same thing.

I found it during the day (obviously), and since it's so close to the owl nest I was just assuming that it was an owl kill.

That being said, I haven't been able to see the owl lately (not sure if she is hanging low and tight in the nest or gone?) and there are plenty of hawks around.


----------

